# Grain Sorghum for the Southern Plains



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This author thinks the drought depleted southern plains states should consider grain sorghum this year due to the still droughty conditions and the prevailing forecast. I personally enjoy growing milo.......also makes the finest wildlife cover after harvest of any crop IMHO.

Regards, Mike

Last Year's Drought Raises Interest in Sorghum


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We have grown milo for many decades here, far as drought types or any types of milo if the ground is too dry to make seeds germinate nothing works ! Last year I was paid on prevenitive planting due to it being so dry. Thats on my mutli peral insurance. I will no-till 2 irrigated circles this summer but no dryland . We used to cut about 5000 to 6000 acres of dryland every year , lots of itching at times. Did you know that milo will pop like popcorn ? just lots smaller pop, taste good with a little salt. Used in cattle rations .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

panhandle9400 said:


> We have grown milo for many decades here, far as drought types or any types of milo if the ground is too dry to make seeds germinate nothing works ! Last year I was paid on prevenitive planting due to it being so dry. Thats on my mutli peral insurance. I will no-till 2 irrigated circles this summer but no dryland . We used to cut about 5000 to 6000 acres of dryland every year , lots of itching at times. Did you know that milo will pop like popcorn ? just lots smaller pop, taste good with a little salt. Used in cattle rations .


Did not know about popcorn milo....I do not know of a dustier harvest than milo....the dust just forms a huge cloud. Milo originated from Africa....thus its incredible drought tolerance and need for warm soil for germination.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> Did you know that milo will pop like popcorn ? just lots smaller pop, taste good with a little salt. Used in cattle rations .


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4d/Popcorn_and_pop_sorghum.jpg

Interesting. I'll have to try it. Looks good.


----------

